# Orchestral Tools CAPSULE 2.5 Release + CAPSULE in 4 Minutes Video



## OrchestralTools (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Guys,

we are proud to announce that again we will make the life of composers a little bit easier, individual and flexible -* The CAPSULE 2.5 update is here!*
An update which will increase usability, playability and customization options of* the most powerful articulation management system* ever created.

Some of the improvements were already released in silent updates, some of them are brand new.* This workflow-improving update is for free* and is available for all CAPSULE-powered Collections.

*Watch the new CAPSULE 2.5 features in our update video:

*

*
CAPSULE in 4 Minutes*
For everyone new to CAPSULE, we´ve made a new video which explains the most important features and innovations in less than 4 minutes.



*The New CAPSULE 2.5 Features:*

*Custom Articulation Lock*
Create your custom Articulation Patches.
*Lock to Beat*
Quantizes tempo-synced articulations in real time
*Legato Volume knob*
*Velocity/CC Threshold*
Set custom ranges for articulation zones
*Transposing*
Move instrument ranges to unify keyswitch areas or the create ensembles
*Multi Instrument improvements*
e.g. switching within a legato line
*Articulation Switching via CC*
*Reduced memory usage*
*Optimized for usage within VE Pro*
*Bug fixes*

All existing users will receive a download link for CAPSULE 2.5 in the next days.


All the best from the OT team


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 20, 2016)

So many great things to look forward to here. Great work guys! NOW you must be ready for Berlin Brass


----------



## lucor (Apr 20, 2016)

Can't wait for this! It's great to see how much effort you're still putting into your products, which makes me very happy to have gone the OT route. Now bring on the Brass, please!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 20, 2016)

Tomorrow gonna release Nocturne Cello eh? Heheh


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2016)

Hats off to Henrick and the OT team for spending the resources that make these new features possible. Really well thought out, and things I've been wanting. Makes me much more interested in everything OT will come out with in the coming months.

FWIW, I had recently taken BWW out of my template, but with this new single-dynamic-layer function, I think I'm going to put it back in!

Wonder if this Capsule works with the older "Orchestral String runs", and "Symphonic Spheres" libraries?


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 20, 2016)

Great stuff! Unrelated remark: although I like the professional speaker, I'm somewhat missing the rough charme of your accents


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice new features!.....I also miss the accent!


I had performance problems with capsule and I went back to using BWW with the old interface. It seemed that that capsule was a lot more demanding. 

Is the performance improved in 2.5?

Congrats!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 20, 2016)

Killer combination - great recorded sampling/room with this next gen controllability. You guys are making just standard playback of samples a thing of the past. A brave new future for sure. Congrats. Perhaps a 'user data base' of customized 'patches' (using these new Capsule features)- be cool to share amongst ourselves.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow. Fantastic stuff, can't wait to try the new features out!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey folks,

Glad to hear you are excited about Capsule 2.5!

The Capsule 2.5 update not only brings a new Capsule version, but also comes with new and revised instruments for all Capsule collections.
We will release these over the next days to all users, starting today with the whole Berlin Woodwinds range.
These patches have tons of fixes and small impovements.
You will receive download emails for all collections you own; one per collection. Woodwinds are starting to roll out in a few minutes and I will let you know here when new collections are updated.

I hope you like these updates just as much as I did making changelogs for them 
And yes, tomorrow Nocturne Cello shall be unleashed.

cheers

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## pdub (Apr 20, 2016)

Very cool thanks!


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 20, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Glad to hear you are excited about Capsule 2.5!
> 
> ...



I have the Metropolis library. Does that means that the Capsule version included in this library will updated as well?


----------



## lucor (Apr 20, 2016)

Received the email and downloaded the update, everything working fine so far!

Tobias, is there also a changelog somewhere of what has been changed in the BWW patches? So I know if it's worth updating my template with the 2.1 instruments (yes, I'm lazy ).


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 20, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Glad to hear you are excited about Capsule 2.5!
> 
> ...


Just want to make a shout out to Tobias for always being incredible. I still remember my very first experience with Orchestral Tools, when my payment for BWW had an annoyingly elusive glitch and Tobias took a good amount of time out of his day just to try out every possible solution with insanely quick response times. Amazing products + amazing support = amazing company.


----------



## JF (Apr 20, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Just want to make a shout out to Tobias for always being incredible. I still remember my very first experience with Orchestral Tools, when my payment for BWW had an annoyingly elusive glitch and Tobias took a good amount of time out of his day just to try out every possible solution with insanely quick response times. Amazing products + amazing support = amazing company.


I agree, wonderful company! Thanks OT


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks, folks! *blushing*

The links for Berlin Woodwinds with all its expansions are sent. If you have not received your email with download instructions for any BWW collection you own, please send me an email (support at orchestraltools dot com).

EDIT:
All Berlin Strings Collections (BST Main and all Expansions) update emails have been sent.
Nocturne Violin 1.1 is going out right now. I will report tomorrow when the remaining collections are updated.


----------



## ModalRealist (Apr 21, 2016)

I just did an A-B of BWW's Flute 1 Legato, and the new 2.1 (with CAPSULE 2.5) version of the instrument definitely sounds better to me. I think the phasing between the dynamic layers has been reduced a bit, which is very welcome! Can't wait to get my hands on the updates to BST. (Continuata's servers are giving me 5kb/s over a trunk internet connection!)


----------



## JF (Apr 21, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> I just did an A-B of BWW's Flute 1 Legato, and the new 2.1 (with CAPSULE 2.5) version of the instrument definitely sounds better to me. I think the phasing between the dynamic layers has been reduced a bit, which is very welcome! Can't wait to get my hands on the updates to BST. (Continuata's servers are giving me 5kb/s over a trunk internet connection!)


I did a quick A-B of BST legato and it sounds much better to me (tone and transitions)! Would love to see the changelog Tobias has been slaving over, I'm sure its coming.


----------



## tack (Apr 21, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Great stuff! Unrelated remark: although I like the professional speaker, I'm somewhat missing the rough charme of your accents


It may be a professional speaker but it's _not quite_ "accent free" (English relative to North America). It reminds me of:


----------



## Altine Jackson (Apr 21, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> I just did an A-B of BWW's Flute 1 Legato, and the new 2.1 (with CAPSULE 2.5) version of the instrument definitely sounds better to me. I think the phasing between the dynamic layers has been reduced a bit, which is very welcome! Can't wait to get my hands on the updates to BST. (Continuata's servers are giving me 5kb/s over a trunk internet connection!)



When A/B-ing the flutes I didn't hear any difference in phasing, though I'd love to be mistaken. Either way, the ability to select only one layer that they added a while back definitely is a huge help in that area. And as an aside, the ability to adjust legato transition volume is fantastic for certain patches.

I'm not sure if it's feasible, but I'd love to be able to control the addition/removal of layers through midi CC... that would really be a best of both worlds kind of scenario.


----------



## Jason_D (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you for the update OT. Are there any plans on having the EXP libraries encoded by NI?


----------



## gpax (Apr 22, 2016)

Jason_D said:


> Thank you for the update OT. Are there any plans on having the EXP libraries encoded by NI?


I've always placed the EXP instrument files in the main BWW instrument folder so they appear as part of the BWW encoded library. I believe you can do this with an alias also, as long as you resave things so they reference the EXP sample locations.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 22, 2016)

Altine Jackson said:


> I'm not sure if it's feasible, but I'd love to be able to control the addition/removal of layers through midi CC... that would really be a best of both worlds kind of scenario.


I was thinking the same thing! If there are 3 possible layers, I'd love to be able to choose that on the fly (via CC) depending on the context.


----------



## Phryq (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh, so the EXP libraries are not in capsule, but you can load them into the main libraries capsule?

Does this mean you could do that with any library? E.G. use Capsule as a kind of glorified keyswitcher, the way the old Berlin Woodwinds articulation changer could?


----------



## mac (Apr 22, 2016)

Phryq said:


> Oh, so the EXP libraries are not in capsule



I'd like to know this too - do the EXPs not use capsule?!


----------



## Altine Jackson (Apr 22, 2016)

The Berlin Woodwinds expansions definitely use capsule. I'm not sure about the other expansions, but I'd imagine that they do as well. Jason and GPax were referring to the ability to have the expansions appear in the libraries tab within Kontakt.


----------



## JF (Apr 22, 2016)

All of the Berlin series uses capsule, along with the soloists. I'm not sure about the older libraries.


----------



## Phryq (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok thanks. So I'm wondering if I can use Capsule with non-Berlin instruments, which don't have a key-switcher.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 22, 2016)

Capsule is the script of the instruements themselves and can not be used with non OT instruments.
All our collections use it with the exception of The Orchestral Grands (coming soon) and OSR and SSP (maybe coming someday).

EDIT: All update emails for all collections are out.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 22, 2016)

Tobias, I am sorry to be a bit OT, but I raised this problem earlier, and I know it is registered as a "known bug", but any ETA on fixing the CC assignment of the horns divisi effects (in brass SFX library) bends? I find that horns bends designer pretty useless until you can control it with CC... 

EDIT: I haven't tested this with the new capsule updates yet though, so maybe it has been fixed..

Otherwise, thanks for this awesome update! And looking forward to any forthcoming products


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Simon,

you need to assign the CC to the ring, not to the label that says "Transform".

cheers

Tobias


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 22, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> you need to assign the CC to the ring, not to the label that says "Transform".
> 
> ...



Thanks Tobias, will try that!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 22, 2016)

You guys are way ahead of the competition: thanks!


----------



## Andrasia (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi ,great update!
Is there a way to have the change log for metropolis 1.1?


----------



## gpax (Apr 22, 2016)

Altine Jackson said:


> The Berlin Woodwinds expansions definitely use capsule. I'm not sure about the other expansions, but I'd imagine that they do as well. Jason and GPax were referring to the ability to have the expansions appear in the libraries tab within Kontakt.


Good point of clarification. All my expansions have now received the Capsule update, including the timpani, which I own as a separate product (now referred to by OT as an expansion to their percussion).


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the update OT.


Andrasia said:


> Hi ,great update!
> Is there a way to have the change log for metropolis 1.1?


It loads patches much faster and doesn't freeze Kontakt.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 23, 2016)

Ark 1 1.1 also have time machine patches.


----------



## Andrasia (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you , I have see the TM patch I was more wandering about the 1.1 instrument.
For me metropolis never did freeze kontakt and I always do template with purge sample. So I doesn't see the change ^^


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone having an issue where capsule 2.5 now freezes Logic when loading any multi-articulation? Single articulations work fine. 

Logic 10.2.2
Yosemite 10.10.5

Never had this problem with the old capsule but now I can't load a single capsule 2.5 patch in any of my OT collections. capsule freezes before loading anything in RAM and I have to force quit every time. Happens with Metropolis Ark, Berlin Strings, BWW and BST Exp B.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, I am having a problem with Met Ark freezing Logic since installing the capsule update a little while ago.

On El Capitan here.

edit: Here's what I'm seeing so far: opening a project that already has an instance of Met Ark in it freezes Logic. If I open a blank project, load a different library (used Spitfire One) then open Met Ark it opens ok. If I then close that project and open one with a Met Ark instrument in it, it's ok. I guess I should contact Orchestral Tools and let them know?


----------



## mac (Apr 23, 2016)

FYI, I've only just bought Ark, but been using it all day and not had a single problem.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 23, 2016)

I updated my previous post. It seems to be happening only with my projects that had instances of Ark previous to the recent Capsule update.

I sent Orch Tools a note on their site.



mac said:


> FYI, I've only just bought Ark, but been using it all day and not had a single problem.


----------



## gpax (Apr 23, 2016)

Logic Pro X freezing and complete hangup here as well. Spent the last hour trying to sort this out; projects with Ark will not open; Logic completely hangs. However, I can load an instance in a brand-new project. FWIW, I tried a batch re-save earlier, and got a cryptic file not found looking for File: CAPSULE.nkr Assumed at: /Capsule/Test Instrument/

Anyway, it makes all existing projects with Ark un-openable. I did not have problems with the previous 2.5 Capsule BWW/EXP updates, only with the Ark update today.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 23, 2016)

Very strange, logic freezes for me with any instance of any capsule multi articulation from any collection regardless of if there was already an instance present.

I'll send them a support ticket


----------



## gpax (Apr 23, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Very strange, logic freezes for me with any instance of any capsule multi articulation from any collection regardless of if there was already an instance present.
> 
> I'll send them a support ticket


So far, I've had no other problems with the updates to the BWW and EXP B & C multis with the update, but I'll keep testing. I have not yet installed the Timpani update, so may hold off. I'll send a ticket as well regarding Ark.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys...did u notice that the legato transition is a bit laggy after the update? Is it just me or anyone facing this too? Writing flow doesnt seem to be as smooth as before


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Logic folks,

I am very sorry to hear about your troubles.
We have had zero reports about this during our 2 month beta phase. The issue seems localized to Logic, which makes it double hard to troubleshoot.
Can you please let me know whether or not you started the Mac Installer (in the collection folder) after applying the update? I am trying to find out if this is related to peopl either having started it, or failed to do so.

Can you also please delete the folder
<Username>:Library:Application Support:Berlin Woodwinds or Berlin Strings or Berlin Percussion or Metropolis Ark 1
(the name depends on the collections you have - delete all that are there)
and then try to load an existing project again and let me know if the issue persists?

Sorry again! We are investigating this at the highest priority.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## mac (Apr 24, 2016)

gpax said:


> FWIW, I tried a batch re-save earlier, and got a cryptic file not found looking for File: CAPSULE.nkr Assumed at: /Capsule/Test Instrument/



I had this with my fresh install of ark when running a batch re-save too. Even though I couldn't manually find that exact folder, I pointed it to the root, hit continue and it seemed fine. I figured it was just a 'quirk' of capsule?


----------



## ModalRealist (Apr 24, 2016)

mac said:


> I had this with my fresh install of ark when running a batch re-save too. Even though I couldn't manually find that exact folder, I pointed it to the root, hit continue and it seemed fine. I figured it was just a 'quirk' of capsule?



I got this too on Ark. I just hit "skip" and everything's working just fine. So don't think we need to worry about it.


----------



## fbuerger (Apr 24, 2016)

So "skip" doesn't help here for me at all … forever felted spinnball goes away after 1-2 minutes, then the instrument will load into Kontakt memory.

First i installed BWW Main collection 2.1 = all fine (manually installed while MAC installer doesn't copyed the files properly)
Second i installed BWW A - Additional Instruments 2.1

With the second installment the trouble begins. Looooooong loading times for the Additional instruments …while spinnball is turning around.
BUT, Kontakt standalone works pretty nice, hmmmm… and … yes i had done the Batch-resave.

OSX 10.8.5
Logic 9.1.8
Kontakt 5.5.1451


Edit:
I jus deleted the folder - <Username>:Library:Application Support:Berlin Woodwinds. Not different


----------



## lucor (Apr 24, 2016)

There is a similiar problem with Cubase: when you try to activate Capsule patches in an old template it also freezes the DAW. However, if you wait long enough it will work again (can take a good minute or two per patch). 
Not sure if these two issues are related, but I'm currently rebuilding my template because of it, freshly created patches work just fine.


----------



## gpax (Apr 24, 2016)

lucor said:


> There is a similiar problem with Cubase: when you try to activate Capsule patches in an old template it also freezes the DAW. However, if you wait long enough it will work again (can take a good minute or two per patch).
> Not sure if these two issues are related, but I'm currently rebuilding my template because of it, freshly created patches work just fine.


Are you on a Mac or Windows?


----------



## lucor (Apr 24, 2016)

gpax said:


> Are you on a Mac or Windows?


Windows 7


----------



## gpax (Apr 24, 2016)

lucor said:


> Windows 7


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## gpax (Apr 24, 2016)

Any success from Logic users? Nothing Tobias has sent me or suggested has worked (yet). I trust that he'll keep at it.

But this is quite extraordinary, since it actually prevents any existing (pre-update) project with an ARK instance from opening at all, bringing Logic Pro X down entirely with it.

As a tedious workaround, the only way I can get a project to open is to hide/move the ARK library so that when opening the project, it forces Kontakt to think it is missing. Then I manually abort loading each instance. Once the project is open, I reload each instrument into that track/instance. Of course I lose all prior settings this way, but I have had no problems after saving and re-opening at that point.

But I would have to do this for every older/existing project... I typically keep the prior versions, and did so for all my BWW stuff. But for some reason I went "clean" with the ARK Capsule update, though it's the .nkr and .nkc files which seem to be part of the issue, not the instrument or library versions, as far as I can discern.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 24, 2016)

Gpax (I'm on OS X and logic both latest X versions)- yes he sent one new capsule, so far, but it didn't work. What seems to be happening on my end is that loading an Ark instrument, say in a new project, takes a very long time, but it does eventually load. It's not that the samples take a long time to load, but the process temporarily causes the spinning wheel and a temporary freeze. I've only experimented with one existing project that had an instance of Ark in it. It eventually does load, and then if I save the project anew, it seems to open ok. I can then close the project and it opens normally. Adding new ark instruments may (or definitely will) result in that same temporary freeze regulating in a very long loading time.

Don't know if that would work the same way in your case?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 24, 2016)

To be clear, I actually haven't waited to see if the instruments ever load. As soon as the wheel spins for longer than a minute I just force quit. I don't have the time or patience to wait to see how long it takes for it to start loading. 

I won't be at my rig until this evening but I'll test out Tobias suggestions then


----------



## gpax (Apr 24, 2016)

I waited ten minutes at one point, based on others saying they do load. On


Soundhound said:


> Gpax (I'm on OS X and logic both latest X versions)- yes he sent one new capsule, so far, but it didn't work. What seems to be happening on my end is that loading an Ark instrument, say in a new project, takes a very long time, but it does eventually load. It's not that the samples take a long time to load, but the process temporarily causes the spinning wheel and a temporary freeze. I've only experimented with one existing project that had an instance of Ark in it. It eventually does load, and then if I save the project anew, it seems to open ok. I can then close the project and it opens normally. Adding new ark instruments may (or definitely will) result in that same temporary freeze regulating in a very long loading time.
> 
> Don't know if that would work the same way in your case?


I waited twelve full minutes at one point this morning, then force quit that project. But I'm also seeing some of these attempts where Logic eventually disappears from the finder, with no arrange window or spinning ball even showing up to wait on, though still attempting to do something after a lengthy period of time. Logic is obviously running some processing still, as these projects will indicate an autosave having taken place during those waits. 

Unfortunately, I'm also now experiencing the above with projects where I have a number of BWW Exp B instruments.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for pointing this out. Logic Yosemite MArk BWW here. Will hold off on the upgrade until this is sorted. Please report any progress.
Thanks.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 24, 2016)

I think I had that same result a few times before putting in th new capsule from Tobias today. Haven't tested enough t know if this would happen from time to time or I'd still get the minute or two freezes I last saw.

I too am staying clear until they get it worked out. They do seem to be very much in the case, so hoping for the best quite soon.



gpax said:


> I waited ten minutes at one point, based on others saying they do load. On
> 
> I waited twelve full minutes at one point this morning, then force quit that project. But I'm also seeing some of these attempts where Logic eventually disappears from the finder, with no arrange window or spinning ball even showing up to wait on, though still attempting to do something after a lengthy period of time. Logic is obviously running some processing still, as these projects will indicate an autosave having taken place during those waits.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm also now experiencing the above with projects where I have a number of BWW Exp B instruments.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi folks,

we are doing our best to reproduce this, but have been unable to so far :(
Does it only happen with Metropolis Ark I for you or also with other collections?
Are expansions also affected or just the Kontakt Player collections?

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## gpax (Apr 25, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> we are doing our best to reproduce this, but have been unable to so far :(
> Does it only happen with Metropolis Ark I for you or also with other collections?
> ...


I can only definitively say Ark on my end, though I have encountered one issue where BWW Exp B seemed to also be causing the problem. Curiously, it was in the same project with eight instances of ARK that I was attempting to open. I'm still going through all my projects and testing.

I'm curious - what methods are you using to attempt to reproduce this? It seems that you would need to have working projects created with prior versions of Capsule, running in Logic Pro X. On top of that, you would only then have just applied the 2.5 update.

My sense is that there is an anomaly with how prior instances of ARK are trying to locate the new path directory for the update, specific to some Logic scenarios and older saved projects.

On my end, the issue is opening older, established projects now that 2.5 is installed. Once I've resolved this through the tedious workaround I mentioned, it's truly resolved. A brand new project is not affected at all. BUT - if I go to a backup drive and experiment with a prior saved version, I can absolutely reproduce this.

- gpax

Edit: it occurs to me that for some, moving Ark to a new drive might be a better route to "force" Kontakt to reference the new location, than my abort/reload scenario. Can anyone experiencing the hangs/freezes try this and report? I need to find suitable space to move Ark to try this.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh man, my apologies to Orchestral Tools. For me, it was only happening with kontakt player libraries, not BST Exp B so I tried removing the libary and readding it to the library pane and now all works fine. 

Sorry guys! It clearly says to do that in the update instructions and for some reason I thought I had but looks like I hadn't. 

So all was solved for me by removing and adding back the libraries.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 25, 2016)

never mind...just quit and reopened Logic and the same thing happened all over again. Tried removing and readding the libraries but this time this doesn't seem to help at all.

Sorry OT


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 25, 2016)

Just got an update from Tobias which seems to correct the problem. Tobias I hope I didn't post here too quickly.


----------



## gpax (Apr 25, 2016)

+ 1 So far, so good with the latest build! I sent Tobias a follow-up in my ticket as well.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey folks,

we indeed seem to have found the culprit.
Seems on Logic and in certaion circumstances on Cubase, Kontakt takes AGES to initialize an effect needed by the Niente feature. Our developer managed to write a workaround...

The updated updates (pun intended) have just been pushed to the servers. If you are affected by this issue, just download the update(s) again. You can also use the manual links (at the bottom of the update email) to just re-download the capsule_container.rar.
If you do not experience the issue, it does not hurt to re-download the update, but you do not need to do it.

Thanks for your patience and your help in resolving this!


----------



## dadek (Apr 26, 2016)

will one "capsule_container.rar", after unpacking, be usable in all our various OT libraries after copying/duplicating into the correct folders?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 27, 2016)

Happy to say that this update fixed all my problems. Capsule 2.5 runs like butter. 

Thanks OT


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 27, 2016)

+1!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2016)

Just starting to work with it having never worked with the previous incarnation, but it looks pretty powerful to me so far.


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 27, 2016)

Strong and not as much a science project as I was expecting. Love the possibilities


----------



## Vik (Oct 22, 2016)

I have some questions/comments about capsule. I don't know if you guys have seen this thread...
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/berlin-strings-what-does-sus-imm-mean.54187/
...but I often find myself in a situation where I have to decipher the abbreviations used in Capsule.
When selecting articulation for user-combination-patches, we need to deal with very short names – like SUSA, SUSIW, SUSIS and so on. And while I really like this option, I don't understand why the little help box that's there to explain what the various abbreviations mean, also use abbreviations.

For instance, even if there's plenty of room for longer words, SUSIS is explained by the words "Sus Imm sv"
While I'm sure this make sense after a while, especially for people who only use Berlin Strings, SUSIW is explained with "Sus Imm wv". And then there's SUSA, TRA+1 and so on...
Are there any plans for making this a little less cryptic? 






Also - and this may simply be me who has forgotten something I read in the manual a while ago, but are there other ways to select multiple articulations in this area (in order to make crossfade-able etc multi-patches) than to use key switches on an external keyboard? I deal with too many articulations across too many presets top remember all these key switches, and in my imagination, it would be a lot simpler to for instance shift click on either on the small graphical icons or on where it sats SUSA, SUSB etc than to need to memorise a high number of key switches.


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 22, 2016)

Very good point, @Vik - these abbreviations are irritating, especially because there is enough screen real estate for a more descriptive label.


----------



## Vik (Oct 22, 2016)

Vik said:


> it would be a lot simpler to for instance shift click on either on the small graphical icons or on where it sats SUSA, SUSB etc than to need to memorise a high number of key switches


Do any of you know if this (or something similar) is possible - or is pressing key switches on a keyboard the only option? I kind of doubt that it's the only option, for instance because some people compose without a physical/external MIDI keyboard.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 23, 2016)

I totaly get what you mean, it is certainly difficult at first to get a sense of all of these abbreviations and I remember being puzzled about them as well. Just to make a little sense of why they probably also used abbreviations in the larger box: if you use the multi articulation system to cross fade between up to four articulations, this box gets divided in up to four slots and the full description still has to fit into those slots ... 
It is actually only a few things you have to remember, that are pretty unique to OT, as thy deal with those different attacks on SUS samples. The abbreviations in the small slots actually follow a good logic (three letters for the basic articulation, followed by one for the attack and one for the vibrato kind), but I agree that they are to cryptic to get easily recognizable, even after a while.


----------



## Vik (Oct 23, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> if you use the multi articulation system to cross fade between up to four articulations, this box gets divided in up to four slots and the full description still has to fit into those slots


I see what you mean, but these guys are so clever so I'm sure could have short abbreviations in the boxes when they are small only.  The need for assigning articulations (for the multi patches) through external hardware is even even more of a puzzle though, I hope they'll fix it in the next release.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 23, 2016)

What do you mean by assigning articulations with external hardware? You mean switching articulations? I think so, as assigning arctics only works via GUI as far as I know ...
Anyway, I also see possiblities of improvement there! There are only 12 slots, but shorts and longs have way more than 12 articulation on the strings for each of those categories. It is to laborious to switch the articulations every time you want to try a legato between another two articulations, as you have to setup the slot every time (legato on three speeds, velocity or CC, etc). Therefore it would be great to set two or more multis on one midichannel, but that implies switching of any articulation, as soon as one keyswitch of the first has been activated. That would currently only work with setting articulation control to CC and setting up a fitting CC map for each multi. Having tried that: it is a nightmare to try that with the mouse and also I noticed a problem: CC articulation switching only works, as soon as two CC values within the range have reached the instrument! Either a bug, or a feature to prevent accidental articulation switches with an older modwheel, which might sometimes send unwanted values. It took me a day to find out, what is wrong there ...


----------



## Vik (Oct 23, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> What do you mean by assigning articulations with external hardware? You mean switching articulations?


I mean that when I – when making user-multis – want to populate the two or four slots with articulations, it seems I need to have an external MIDI keyboard to do that, by pressing multiple keyswitches on the MIDI keyboard. It seems like a cumbersome method, and not only because most users probably don't remember/know which kets that they need to press. 

"I think so, as assigning arctics only works via GUI as far as I know..."
Now you confuse me, FriFlo.  I want to assign them using eg the GUI and mouse clicking instead of using a MIDI keyboard. Are we maybe talking about two different things? I'm thinking of this: "are there other ways to select multiple articulations in this area (in order to make crossfade-able etc multi-patches) than to use key switches on an external keyboard?" <- with reference to the picture i included a few posts ago. 

With a little redesign they could probably show 24 articulations at a time instead of 12, which would improve the workflow too.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 23, 2016)

I found a method by creating a 12 art multi, with a combo of expression maps and CC's to manage them. Then putting that multi into a slot of a Kontakt instrument bank. Repeat the process with a new 4 dynamic-arts multi. Then putting legato & Playable in 2 other slots. Once in the instrument bank, you can't really see the gui any more, but hey!

This way I can access all arts from 1 track. Having all these soloists, and all arts on 1 track, you can really think 1 track equals 1 player.


----------



## Vik (Oct 25, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I found a method by creating a 12 art multi, with a combo of expression maps and CC's to manage them. Then putting that multi into a slot of a Kontakt instrument bank. Repeat the process with a new 4 dynamic-arts multi. Then putting legato & Playable in 2 other slots. Once in the instrument bank, you can't really see the gui any more, but hey!
> 
> This way I can access all arts from 1 track. Having all these soloists, and all arts on 1 track, you can really think 1 track equals 1 player.


Thanks, Jamwerks. That could be a goo workaround, but for me, it's essential to be able to in a quick way release samples I don't need, and with you samples spread across several Kontakt instances, that wouldn't be a quick and easy thing to do any longer - so I hope the next Capsule version will address some if the issues we discuss here.


----------

